# Does anyone have any ideas for this Master bath layout? I'm stumped...



## rdr8887

I'm trying to come up with a good layout for this bathroom. In this space, I need to fit a large walk in closet, toilet, Frameless Shower, washer and dryer, and of course, vanities. Everytime I do a design, I end up losing something...room for the toilet, washer and dryer...something. 

The french doors really can't be moved. Neither can the window. The owner would like to keep that...

I'm going to keep toying around with the layout. In the mean time, I thought it could be a good idea to post here to see if anyone had any ideas. I've included a picture with the needed dimensions. I'm also going to try and upload the sketchup file as well in case it could be useful. 

Any advice would be appreciated. I would have shown my failed attempts, but, I got frustrated and deleted everything to start from scratch. 

Let me know if you have any questions for me. Locations of utilities will not matter on this project. So, we have a blank canvas. 

Thanks in advance for any help or input in this. The best layout I had required changing the french doors to a single door....the owner wasn't in love with that layout.


----------



## Keeyter

Challenge Accepted. Where are your wet walls


----------



## KAP

rdr8887 said:


> I'm trying to come up with a good layout for this bathroom. In this space, I need to fit a large walk in closet, toilet, Frameless Shower, washer and dryer, and of course, vanities. Everytime I do a design, I end up losing something...room for the toilet, washer and dryer...something.
> 
> The french doors really can't be moved. Neither can the window. The owner would like to keep that...
> 
> I'm going to keep toying around with the layout. In the mean time, I thought it could be a good idea to post here to see if anyone had any ideas. I've included a picture with the needed dimensions. I'm also going to try and upload the sketchup file as well in case it could be useful.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. I would have shown my failed attempts, but, I got frustrated and deleted everything to start from scratch.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions for me. Locations of utilities will not matter on this project. So, we have a blank canvas.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or input in this. The best layout I had required changing the french doors to a single door....the owner wasn't in love with that layout.


You need to define what you mean by "large" walk-in closet... Are they open to a stackable washer/dryer?

Can the door be moved? 

What about two 24" french doors?

Answers to these questions will go along way to the design...


----------



## Keeyter

Option 1

Make the french doors 60" instead of 72"


----------



## Keeyter

rdr8887 said:


> The best layout I had required changing the french doors to a single door....the owner wasn't in love with that layout.


I always have two to three layout options available at presentation. Come prepared or they just got a reason to find someone else


----------



## KAP

I didn't break out the design program for these, but just an illustration program to whip a couple of ideas out... used standard dimensions so you will have to adjust to actual product used... tub can be exchanged for shower... mix and match for final design... hopefully it will get your juices flowing...

It is designed so that you have full access from anywhere...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## rdr8887

Keeyter said:


> Challenge Accepted. Where are your wet walls


You're right....I should have included a quick sketch of the original layout. Here it is. Its a rough sketch, but, these are close to correct. The Laundry room is on the top left of the sketch. The shower, vanity, and toilet are in the upper right side. 

The open area is just that. The owner has a little vanity set up in there to sit down and do makeup. They have ZERO counter top space. There is a pedestal sink in front of the toilet. 

I am getting rid of the door to the outside shown in the bottom left hand corner. 

This house has had a few additions. This whole master bath was added in a previous addition done in the 80's. The new exterior wall was the left hand side with the door. In the 90's, they enclosed the porch. The area is finished and insulated...but no HVAC. 

The home was originally built in the late 60's. 

There is complete access from an unfinished basement below this master suite. Single story.


----------



## rdr8887

KAP said:


> You need to define what you mean by "large" walk-in closet... Are they open to a stackable washer/dryer?
> 
> Can the door be moved?
> 
> What about two 24" french doors?
> 
> Answers to these questions will go along way to the design...


I had thought about a stackable washer and dryer. However, they will still need some space to hang and dry clothes.  They are basically leaving this up to me. This is their first renovation and really don't have a clue what they want. 

The door cannot move much. They want to keep the french door for resale purposes. I think it's a good idea as well. The area behind where the current vanity is where they have a large dresser with a mirror. If we shift the door any closer to wall with the window, they lose the ability to use that dresser because of the layout of the master bath. I hope that answers your question. 

Two 24" french doors could be a good possibility. I must be tired. I didn't even think of that. 

I hope that helped.


----------



## rdr8887

Keeyter said:


> I always have two to three layout options available at presentation. Come prepared or they just got a reason to find someone else


Very True. And good advice. Thank you


----------



## rdr8887

KAP said:


> I didn't break out the design program for these, but just an illustration program to whip a couple of ideas out... used standard dimensions so you will have to adjust to actual product used... tub can be exchanged for shower... mix and match for final design... hopefully it will get your juices flowing...
> 
> It is designed so that you have full access from anywhere...
> 
> Best of luck... 8^)


Thank you for these designs. I think I like the layout in the last sketch the best. I wanted to make the shower the focal point from the french doors if possible. This could definitely be done with what you've shown here. 

Thanks to all for input here. You definitely kick started my mind again. I kept getting stuck.


----------



## Keeyter

rdr8887 said:


> I wanted to make the shower the focal point from the french doors if possible.


This is usually a good idea but often times homeowners overlook the fact that with a complete glass shower and french doors there will be zero privacy. I had many customers chose a layout like this and most regret it. 

One put curtains over french doors, then why have french doors? The best thing to make a focal point from French doors is a nice vanity. I have learned that many times through trial and error that peoples desire to highlight their awesome shower later turns to a desire to have some privacy. Toilets and showers in front of French Doors never good. Unless its and adult movie or Amsterdamn


----------



## rdr8887

Keeyter said:


> This is usually a good idea but often times homeowners overlook the fact that with a complete glass shower and french doors there will be zero privacy. I had many customers chose a layout like this and most regret it.
> 
> One put curtains over french doors, then why have french doors? The best thing to make a focal point from French doors is a nice vanity. I have learned that many times through trial and error that peoples desire to highlight their awesome shower later turns to a desire to have some privacy. Toilets and showers in front of French Doors never good. Unless its and adult movie or Amsterdamn


This is why I never like putting the toilet in full view of the door when coming into the bathroom. Definitely good advice. At the end of the day, I'll give them a couple options and tell them the pro's and con's of each. Then it is up to them to decide. They don't have children, nor want any, so they might be okay with it. 

Thanks again for your help. I was totally stuck on this one.

I was just 100% sure I didn't want that window inside of the shower.


----------



## KAP

rdr8887 said:


> This is why I never like putting the toilet in full view of the door when coming into the bathroom. Definitely good advice. At the end of the day, I'll give them a couple options and tell them the pro's and con's of each. Then it is up to them to decide. They don't have children, nor want any, so they might be okay with it.
> 
> Thanks again for your help. I was totally stuck on this one.
> 
> I was just 100% sure I didn't want that window inside of the shower.


Frosting on glass takes care of that if it's a concern... 











or shades in the glass on the french doors...











or stained glass... 












or decorative glass...












They will also have the added benefit of increased marketability... as they all are considered upgrades...

Good luck on closing the deal... 8^)


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I thought that I would throw my hat in the ring here.

Not being able to change positions of doors and windows is very constraining. But you did not say that the bedroom door could not be changed so I did.

Andy.


----------



## greg24k

If you show a few adjoining rooms or what is going on next to the area in question, i.e hallway, another room on either side of it, excluding the exterior wall, etc. That would help with space layout.

I'm sure some of the adjoining area could be utilized as access point to at least a laundry room area or a closet, which could be built-in into the bathroom area... instead of trying to fit a laundry room and a closet and have access points to each space from within a bathroom... which is a poor design to begin with... In other words, I doubt anybody would wants to go in and fold or change laundry, after someone took a dump.


----------



## rdr8887

greg24k said:


> If you show a few adjoining rooms or what is going on next to the area in question, i.e hallway, another room on either side of it, excluding the exterior wall, etc. That would help with space layout.
> 
> I'm sure some of the adjoining area could be utilized as access point to at least a laundry room area or a closet, which could be built-in into the bathroom area... instead of trying to fit a laundry room and a closet and have access points to each space from within a bathroom... which is a poor design to begin with... In other words, I doubt anybody would wants to go in and fold or change laundry, after someone took a dump.


See attached Design. Layout of Adjoining space. There wont be any room to add an entry from any of the adjacent spaces. I'm trying to talk the owner into putting the laundry room in the basement to free up more space for a reasonable bathroom layout.

The area with the stairs is the enclosed porch. The stairs lead to the basement. The door from the master bath to the patio will have to be removed. They don't use it much. There are two other doors to access this area outside of the kitchen and Living Room. They are fine with seeing it go. 

Other than that, I need to keep the French doors and the window location. Knowing their budget, I can't go too crazy with relocating the exterior window. They do want to keep it in the design. This is why it's preferable to keep the window seen and not close it behind a door if possible. 

I think with asking for help, I should probably include all the information in the first post. Thanks again to everyone for input here. And please forgive the basic sketchup model. But, I think it is showing the needed information. 

The owner really needs the master bedroom layout to remain the same. They don't have many options of where to put their bed and furniture. Hopefully showing that will help....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Keeyter said:


> Option 1
> 
> Make the french doors 60" instead of 72"


Keeyter what software do you use for doing these layouts? Is it an app by any chance?


----------



## Keeyter

BCConstruction said:


> Keeyter what software do you use for doing these layouts? Is it an app by any chance?


I have both Chief Architect and HD Pro 14 - the one i did was in HD Pro since i wasn't worried about shadows and textures in a 3D view

Not sure about the APP - I am sure it can go on the IPAD tho


----------



## greg24k

You can try something like this also, it's a nice spacious bathroom layout, using stackable W/D


----------



## bdoles

rdr8887 said:


> See attached Design. Layout of Adjoining space. There wont be any room to add an entry from any of the adjacent spaces. I'm trying to talk the owner into putting the laundry room in the basement to free up more space for a reasonable bathroom layout.
> 
> The area with the stairs is the enclosed porch. The stairs lead to the basement. The door from the master bath to the patio will have to be removed. They don't use it much. There are two other doors to access this area outside of the kitchen and Living Room. They are fine with seeing it go.
> 
> Other than that, I need to keep the French doors and the window location. Knowing their budget, I can't go too crazy with relocating the exterior window. They do want to keep it in the design. This is why it's preferable to keep the window seen and not close it behind a door if possible.
> 
> I think with asking for help, I should probably include all the information in the first post. Thanks again to everyone for input here. And please forgive the basic sketchup model. But, I think it is showing the needed information.
> 
> The owner really needs the master bedroom layout to remain the same. They don't have many options of where to put their bed and furniture. Hopefully showing that will help....


What does the door opposite the french doors lead to, the one on the same wall as the stairs? Does that have to remain?


----------

